# trailer rims



## blazinmoto (Jun 27, 2010)

I have 4 bolt hubs at 1.98" with lug bolts not studs and my question is does the rims have a specific hub opening size? I bought a rim tire combo at Cabelas and after installing noticed that rim opening at hub is alot bigger than hub. I know on some trucks and trailers, rims sit tight around hubs. Just wanting to be safe so any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## dyurisich (Jun 27, 2010)

I replaced my 8" rims with 12" and noticed that I too had extra space around the hubs. All the studs matched up, bolted the tires on, and took her on a slow test drive. Solid as a rock. Been pullin her a year now without issue.


----------



## clarkbre (Jun 27, 2010)

Often times on those smaller trailer wheels, the lugnuts center them on the hub. I too have switched from 8" to 12" wheels on a utility trailer and it worked fine. As long as the lugs are torqued to the right specs, the wheels should be centered properly.


----------



## blazinmoto (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks guys for the info. I didn't think it would hurt.


----------

